# I need to spice up my iPod



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 24, 2011)

Suggest me some songs! Prefferably rock or metal ( and maybe a good screamo song >:3)


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2011)

[yt]XlGh_okr5nI[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2011)

[yt]wBR1OE3e60c[/yt]

right up your alley :V


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> [yt]wBR1OE3e60c[/yt]
> 
> right up your alley :V


 
Hey, I have that album bookmarked...
So much stuff to listen to


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2011)

i couldn't sleep for a few days after listening to it

it ruled :V


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2011)

Or OP could just check out http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/54047-Heavy-metal-(or-no-metal-at-all)-The-Brutal-thread


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 24, 2011)

I am getting really sick of these "I'm lazy give me music" threads :V


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 24, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I am getting really sick of these "I'm lazy give me music" threads :V


 
I'm not lazy. I can't find any good bands besides A7X, disturbed, breaking benjamen,all that remains, etc.


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> I'm not lazy. I can't find any good bands besides A7X, disturbed, breaking benjamen,all that remains, etc.


 
i thought you said good bands :V


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> I'm not lazy. I can't find any good bands besides A7X, disturbed, breaking benjamen,all that remains, etc.


 
Ohhhh boy this isn't going to end well
But it sounds like ultimate-guitar.com is the place for you


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 24, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i thought you said good bands :V


 
That's why I need better music on my iPod


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> Ohhhh boy this isn't going to end well
> But it sounds like ultimate-guitar.com is the place for you


 
Trust me, I had a tag that was 2 pages of peoples BS


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2011)

My first metal band was Devildriver. 

Check'em out. Start with their most recent albums, because they're pretty terrible, and work back to the first 2 albums; enjoy.


----------



## Isen (Jan 24, 2011)

No vocals, but I'd bet you'll like it.

[yt]Rm5AzUXCFfo[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (Jan 24, 2011)

Blind Guardian :V


----------



## ArcTuba (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd recommend Dream Theater.  Once you get used to LaBrie's singing, everything else is amazing  ...if you can sit through songs that are longer than 10 minutes  Prog metal ftw


----------



## ArcTuba (Jan 28, 2011)

Isen said:


> No vocals, but I'd bet you'll like it.
> 
> [yt]Rm5AzUXCFfo[/yt]


 I certainly did


----------



## inc (Jan 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;WsQhuxPsSjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsQhuxPsSjE[/video]
I dunno what you'll think about this, this is what got me into metal.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 28, 2011)

>metal

Well, okay. I have a nice collection of met--

>screamo

Oh... nevermind. Fucking mainstream normie bullshit.


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2011)

Grycho said:


> >metal
> 
> Well, okay. I have a nice collection of met--
> 
> ...


 
you
lastfm
post


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you tried papricka? 
It has zest.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

Aden said:


> you
> lastfm
> post


 
I don't have a lastfm.


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I don't have a lastfm.


 
:c

get one
scrobble
post


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;9tSPDpZjK6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tSPDpZjK6k[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> :c
> 
> get one
> scrobble
> post


 
http://www.last.fm/user/Grycho/library

For some reason, one group was so fucking hipster that it wouldn't show them in the collection. SONOFABETCH! >:O


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 1, 2011)

Forget normal metal, what you need is.... *Pirate Metal* :V arrrrr!
[video=youtube;cgbfnu22kQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgbfnu22kQU[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2011)

alestorm blow :[


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 1, 2011)

[yt]mX5GGf3CIAU[/yt]

[yt]re6uN1lOTQw[/yt]

[yt]K3aeWHz6Zok[/yt]

[yt]kFAKpttMyXU[/yt]


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 1, 2011)

What you want is some mother fucking _Sleigh Bells_.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 1, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> What you want is some mother fucking _Sleigh Bells_.


 
SOMEONE ELSE WHO LIKES SLEIGH BELLS WOO! Do you like Salem as well?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 1, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> SOMEONE ELSE WHO LIKES SLEIGH BELLS WOO! Do you like Salem as well?



Are you talking about the rapegaze Salem?


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 1, 2011)

you need this

[video=youtube;OZWmYEUoweg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZWmYEUoweg[/video]
[video=youtube;d7VNBZSGABQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7VNBZSGABQ[/video]
[video=youtube;Y8klW9trVTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8klW9trVTQ[/video]
[video=youtube;EGNKgah948s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGNKgah948s[/video]


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 2, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> SOMEONE ELSE WHO LIKES SLEIGH BELLS WOO! Do you like Salem as well?



I don't know Salem.



Keroro said:


> you need this


 
You are a bad person.


----------

